# Intel Sandy Bridge IGP



## drfelip (Dec 14, 2010)

My question is: should the current version of GPU-Z detect the new Intel Sandy Bridge integrated graphics, or it's something to be added in future releases?

Thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 14, 2010)

it's something for a future release. have been waiting months for info from intel


----------



## Lycos (Jan 3, 2011)

Today the NDA was lifted. Is there any progress on this?


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 3, 2011)

W1zzard did a review on one of the chips and it still looks like he's waiting on Intel for the info.



> Unfortunately there has been no help from Intel getting support for Intel HD Graphics 2000 / 3000 added to GPU-Z, but this might change in the future.


----------



## Disparia (Jan 3, 2011)

To the Intel reps lurking... I will not buy any Sandy Bridge parts until you give W1zzard the info!

I represent a multi-computer home and the purchaser for a 30 station SMB.

Oh, and I'm as stubborn as they come.


----------

